# Stairs you dont want to walk



## janok (Feb 18, 2012)

I still have some unprocessed material from the abandoned mental hospital in Lier outside Oslo. I still dont know for how long the facility will be accessible to photographers, so last time I took my time and walked thru all levels. The stairs are perfect subject to HDR when the light comes in to the windows. 




Lier Mental Hospital by janokiese, on Flickr




Lier Mental Hospital by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## mistermonday (Feb 18, 2012)

Jan, those shots are crazy! Really nice subjects. I wish the windows in the 2nd shot were not blown out.
Regards, Murray


----------



## janok (Feb 18, 2012)

Tnx Not enough info in my shots to save the window in the 2nd shot.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2012)

I normally do not like HDR'd images, but I find the application of HDR on these images is just right.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 18, 2012)

Love perspective of #1!


----------



## Josh220 (Feb 18, 2012)

I really like #1, great job.


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 18, 2012)

Jan, I really like pic #1. Just has that "feel" to it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice use of HDR.


----------

